# Selby-trawlers plan



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, I am searching for plans of 9 trawlers, all built at Cochranes & Son at Selby for the Icelandic government in 1947. 
I have contacted the Maritime Museum in Hull, National Archives, several archives institutions in Iceland and many more without any results.
Is it possible that any of you nostalgians have the plans of any of those trawlers?


----------



## heward3 (Apr 6, 2010)

A few years ago I used to deliver steel to a company in Bradford. In the office they have a fine locally built model of a Selby-trawler and they said thy knew the builder and perhaps he still may have plans. The address is-Dent Steel Services (yorks) Ltd,Low Moor Steel Wks,New Works Road, Low Moor, Bradford,BD12 0QN. Tel, +44 1274 420200. +44 1274 607070. Maybe this info will help in some way. Good Luck with your project.
Seve Heward.


----------

